# Substrate for 50gal



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Hi im thinking about dusting peat on the bottom of my 50 gal tank then on top of that a thin layer of soilmaster select to hold it down then on top of that Mulm then Soilmaster select on top of that to make it around 3" thick in total OR just mixing my old regular sand bought from my local petstore a long time ago with eco-complete with the dusting of peat at very bottom instead of Soilmaster select (since I live in Canada and may or may not be able to get soilmaster select) any other suggestions? and if I would use soilmaster select how much aprrox would I need for 50 gal tank to make it 3" thick I heard you can buy them in 50lb bags and finally is 3" thick enough? (sorry im new and curious!)

thanks, 

Mike


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi Mike,

I'm not sure how much soil master you would need, but since it comes in 50lb bags, I'm think maybe 1 and a half? I personally like pure non mixed substrates, but both options are viable. I like the look of 100% eco, which is what I have. I'm not sure how your current sand will contrast with the Eco Complete as it will eventually mix. 

-John N.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Hey John thanks for the help I think I will go 100% SoilMaster if I can possibly find some  If not I may decide to get it shipped depending on the costs since i do not really want to spend a whole lot. Eco complete is a little too expensive for me as id need 5-6 bags for my 50 gal prob if i went 100% which is sold here for 20$ for 20lbs I beleive. My current sand looks like a mix because it has very small red, black/grey, white rocks.


----------

